
Ask HN: Need help to figure out if we have product-market fit or not? - trez
I am Anthony, solo french founder of LiNote. We build a digital assistant for family caregivers.<p>I am really confused if we do have or not reached product market fit.<p>Things that makes me thing we do have it:
- 360 People love our product and pay monthly.
- Our monthly churn is around 3%
- Oldest customers have the product for more than 30 months.
- Customers talk about it with their GP, nurses, etc.
- We grew 3X year over year with 3 people only.<p>Things that makes me thing we do not have it:
- We are growing at 5-10% monthly only
- Knowing how much people talk about it, we only sell 25 units a month for a B2C product.<p>PMF definition is quite fuzzy. Not knowing we have it might slow us down a lot. Thinking we have it might kill us.<p>So guys, I would love to hear your opinion about it: Is it PMF ?
======
mimixco
Michael Siebel[0] said in YC Startup School that you have product market fit
if (and only if) you can't keep up with the demand for your product and you
don't have time for anything else except closing sales. If it's not there yet,
it's not product market fit.

[0] [http://www.michaelseibel.com/blog/the-real-product-market-
fi...](http://www.michaelseibel.com/blog/the-real-product-market-fit)

------
billconan
You can make use of the 40% rule to verify it.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product/market_fit#The_40%25...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product/market_fit#The_40%25_rule)

~~~
trez
Thx for the suggestion. I will check with that.

------
verdverm
If you're asking, probably not, numbers seem low for B2C too

